# Im Mittelmeer in die Brandung , Frankreich



## Rosi (30. März 2005)

Zurück aus Frankreich, angeln kann so anders sein! Die einheimischen Angler staunten über meine Haken... Ein mitleidiger Franzose schenkte mir 2 richtige Haken und siehe da, ich fing eine Meerbrasse nach der anderen. ( Brandungsangeln, Sandgrund)

Meerbrassen beißen bei Tag und Brandung. Sie sind vorsichtig. Sie wollen Bibis. Das sind steife Würmer, deshalb nimmt man einen kurzschenkligen, schwarzen Aalhaken. Die Haken sind schon gebunden mit Mono ( durchsichtig, max 20ger, etwa 50-70 cm lang). Am Ende ist ein Karabiner mit Wirbel. Der wird eingehängt in die Schlinge der Hauptschnur. Über diese Schlinge wurde vorher ein Wirbel mit Karabiner für des Blei gezogen. Torpedoblei 140g mind., wegen der Strömung. Bei mehr Brandung muß man ein Krallenblei nehmen. Dann weit auswerfen. Das Blei wandert an der Hauptschnur hoch. Der Bibi wirbelt mit der Brandung. wenn das Blei nicht laufen kann, vertüdelt sich die Schnur mit dem Bibi. Die französischen Angler haben mit mir mit gefiebert. 

Das war der Tag. Nachts ist es etwas anders. Der Aalhaken ist etwas breiter, nicht viel. Davor wird (5cm Abstand) noch ein Haken gebunden. Die Vorfachschnur ist etwas stärker, um 30. Sonst ist alles gleich, nur als Köder wird ein Stück frischer Calamaris ( 1cm breit, 9cm lang) angehakt an beide Haken. Ein Haken guckt vorn, oben, der andere hinten ,unten raus. Damit fing der Franzose neben mir ( kurz nach der Dämmerung) einen Wolfsbarsch von 3,4kg! Er hat sich soo gefreut, ich denke das kommt nicht alle Nächte vor. #6 

Naja, wegen dem guten Ton hatte ich mich jeden Abend zum Doppelkopf verabredet. Das ist auch stark! Surfen waren wir nur an 2Tagen, es blies einfach kein Wind.

Irgendwo hatte ich hier gelesen, daß die Franzosen kein richtiges Equipment haben sollen. Das stimmt nicht. In den Angel-Centern sieht es aus wie bei uns, die Preise sind etwas höher und die Köderauswahl ist viel größer. 
20 Bibis zu 5,80 €, dazu 20 Seeringler zu 4,80€, ist schon heftig.
Man kann natürlich auch in einem der riesenhaften Einkaufscentern Angelkrams erwerben, liegt dort im Regal bei Baumarktartikeln. Da war sogar immer ein Schrank mit Ködern, im Norden eher bunte Vegetarierkost, in Mittelmeernähe Sardinchen im Aufguss oder Bibis im Glas oder Octupus in Stückchen.

Naja und die Mittelmeerfranzosen sind kontaktfreudig und aufgeschlossen, wir wollen uns später mal unsere Rente dort hin überweisen lassen


----------



## hecht master (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Im Mittelmeer in die Brandung , Frankreich*

hi leute ich fahr am ende juli nach grieschenland angeln#6 ich habe vor vom ufer aus zu fischen vor allem auf meerbrassen und meeräschen wollte ich es in einem hafen oder von einer mole probieren die frage ist nur wie und was fängt mann noch so an friedfischen auf pose welche köder :vik:

mein zweites problem ist das ich auch von der mole aus spinnfischen will was kann ich da mit welchen ködern fangen 
mfg :l


----------



## Sargo (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Im Mittelmeer in die Brandung , Frankreich*

#h#h

Hy Rosi, sehr interessanter Bericht ! Konnte auch einiges für mein Angeln in Portugal übernehmen. Siehe Algarve treat.

Grüße


SARGO  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

